# i made tren for the first time.



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 8, 2011)

so i gave fina convesrion a shot. it all went well up until pre filtering with the coffee filter. at first it was filtering slow then not at all. i let it sit to see if gravity might help. nope. then when i tried filtering into my vials i went through 2 filters. had to push the plunger harder and harder. then it wouldnt move at all. should have ended up with 40 ml. ended up with 34. suggestions anyone?


----------



## brundel (Sep 9, 2011)

Next time use the recrystallization method. Your tren is also less than100mg/ml but there is no way to determine the exact potency.
 Crush pellets
Add methanol
Coffee filter ( this will take 1second not hours or days.
Keep the fluid that drains through.
Add distilled water to the methanol tren solution.
Pour through coffee filter again......your tren isnowinthe filter.
Let it dry.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Next time use the recrystallization method. Your tren is also less than100mg/ml but there is no way to determine the exact potency.
> Crush pellets
> Add methanol
> Coffee filter ( this will take 1second not hours or days.
> ...


is there a specific amout of methanol and a specific amount of distilled watter that needs to be used? and after adding the water, mix the oil? that doesnt sound right


----------



## brundel (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes. For 2 carts. 100ml methanol.
500ml water.
I also forgot to stress that you must rinse the final product in the filter withdistilled water.
Iam on phone. When I get home around 7 ill post a full step by step. Or you can go to the tren cattle pellet thread and dig up my previous post regarding this subject.
After you add water, you filter through coffee filter.
You run some distilledwater over the tren which is in the filter.
The then dry the tren.
Once dry it can be prepared for injection.

If needed I can outline how to do this as well. Let meknow.

I assure you this method is FAR superior.
Your final sterile filtering will be a lot easier.
Your tren will be 100mg/ml....not whatever happens to makeit through the filter.
Ill post a full recipe this eve including extracting the tren from the pellets and converting. The dry tren powder into an injectable.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 9, 2011)

Look at the basskiller website. The crystal tren is the only way to do it right. You weigh the powder then brew like normal. Then you know your exact dose.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Yes. For 2 carts. 100ml methanol.
> 500ml water.
> I also forgot to stress that you must rinse the final product in the filter withdistilled water.
> Iam on phone. When I get home around 7 ill post a full step by step. Or you can go to the tren cattle pellet thread and dig up my previous post regarding this subject.
> ...


that would be awesome brother. it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Look at the basskiller website. The crystal tren is the only way to do it right. You weigh the powder then brew like normal. Then you know your exact dose.


 i went by the basskiller info but it wasnt the crystalization method


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 9, 2011)

There is a crytal tren recipe on that site. Check it out. It has pics and everything.


----------



## el bruto (Sep 9, 2011)

I have to tell you.   Brundel is a wealth of knowledge.  I have read alot of threads in which you have offered advice and instructions.  Thanks for your insight bro.


----------



## brundel (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks brother. My main goal is to help people where I can.


----------



## el bruto (Sep 9, 2011)

I havent tried the fina conversion yet. My supplier is so cheap that there is no need.  I might sometime soon just out of curiosity though.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 9, 2011)

el bruto said:


> I havent tried the fina conversion yet. My supplier is so cheap that there is no need. I might sometime soon just out of curiosity though.


 i want to learn how to make it tho. ive made test e, deca, eq so i want to get tren down as well.


----------



## brundel (Sep 9, 2011)

You dont need a kit.

1 crush the pellets in a pyrex measuring cup.
2. add 150ml methanol. Heet in the yllow and blue bottle will work.
Allow 30 min to dissolve.
3. pour through a coffee filter. Make sure to capture the fluid in another pyrex measuring cup or 700+ml bomex beaker. This fluid is where your tren is.
4. pour 500ml ice cold water into the fluid. You will see the tren appear.
5. pour this through a Brown cone shaped coffee filter. Dont buy cheap ones.

There is now tren powder in the filter.
6. rinse at least 3-4 times with distilled water by pouring through the filter. I would recommend a half gallon min for rinsing.
7. Allow 24 hours at least to dry. I like to put it in a bowl with a lamp over it. DO NOT PUT IN OVEN> It must be dry though or youll have problems making it into an injectable.

Once dry it is ready to be weighed and prepared for injection.


Preparing an injectable.

1. Weigh your tren powder. Understand that you will not get 2g per cart as some will have been lost. 
2.Calculate % of ingredients using this     Untitled
Type in total ml in oil
dosage= mg/ml so 100 would be 100mg
Leave powder weight alone.
Make BA .02
Make bb .20

The bottom boxes now have your calculations.

3 combine powder BA and BB in a bomex beaker. They are only 3$ from the same places you buy filters and syringes.
4. Place a pan on stove with 1 inch of water in it. Set on low or low/med.
5. place beaker in the water. DO NOT BOIL. heat until everything turns clear.
6. once everything is clear slowly add in oil. 
7. let cool a bit, but while it is still warm draw into a 10-20ml syringe.
8. Attach a .22um syringe filter and 18g needle.
9. vent a 50ml vial using another needle.
10. Filter solution into the 50ml vial. Flush filter using an additional 3ml oil. (the filter will hold roughly3ml. Shooting an extra 3ml through after filtering will force the 3ml tren through.

DONE.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice thx brother that sounds great. One question. When you're rinsing with the distiled water, you dint have to catch the water right?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's great info thx again


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

Another question. Is there a limit of carts you can dissolve in 150 ml of heet? Like can I do 5 carts in 150 ml of heet and still use 500 ml of cold water?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

I would assume it's 150ml of heet to each 2g cart of fina. Or you can buy component TH and get 4g for the same price. 

Brundel, When you add the cold distilled water, aren't you supposed to let it drip slowly through some sort of contraption you make? Like a lid with a hole poked in it?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 10, 2011)

its a long process i just assume do more than two carts. figured i ask about the amount of heet, you know


----------



## brundel (Sep 10, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Nice thx brother that sounds great. One question. When you're rinsing with the distiled water, you dint have to catch the water right?



With the final rinse, no you do not need to catch the water.


----------



## brundel (Sep 10, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Another question. Is there a limit of carts you can dissolve in 150 ml of heet? Like can I do 5 carts in 150 ml of heet and still use 500 ml of cold water?



Im not sure exactly how much you could dissolve in 150ml methanol.
4 carts will go probably.
You could just add more methanol but your gonna need more water as well or else all the tren will not crystallize.
The first time I did this conversion I just poured water into the beaker and nothing happened....I poured in more and bam everything crystallized. It takes a certain amount of water to methanol ratio.
This means youll start needing pretty large beakers.

I would stick to no more than 4


----------



## brundel (Sep 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I would assume it's 150ml of heet to each 2g cart of fina. Or you can buy component TH and get 4g for the same price.
> 
> Brundel, When you add the cold distilled water, aren't you supposed to let it drip slowly through some sort of contraption you make? Like a lid with a hole poked in it?



This is only necessary with the syno conversion.
The reason is we are trying to get the prop to crystallize and not the estro.
If you just pour water in everything will crystallize.
If you drip it in, because there is so much more prop than estro, the prop will crystallize first and because its only a drop of water you wind up getting mainly prop crystals.

With the tren you can just pour it in.
If you want larger crystals, drip in ice cold water.


----------



## brundel (Sep 10, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> its a long process i just assume do more than two carts. figured i ask about the amount of heet, you know



It doesnt really take too long. The drying takes a while but the process is simple. Its also really cool using tren you made by hand.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> It doesnt really take too long. The drying takes a while but the process is simple. Its also really cool using tren you made by hand.


That's awesome brother. Once again you're a fountain of know how. Thanks so much for all the great info you're the man. I'm doing this method this week for sure. Thanks again brother


----------



## brundel (Sep 11, 2011)

If you need any help with the process let me know.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

​


brundel said:


> If you need any help with the process let me know.


I sure will brother thx


----------



## dwmer (Sep 11, 2011)

Is it better to convert the pellets or buy the raw powder for tren ace?  Which method costs more and which produces better quality?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

dwmer said:


> Is it better to convert the pellets or buy the raw powder for tren ace?  Which method costs more and which produces better quality?


The tren powder is expensive wether it's ace or enan. I'm guessing it's simple if you know how to brew other powders, which isn't very difficult. As far a quality, I'm sure it depends on the quality of the powder


----------



## brundel (Sep 11, 2011)

If you recrystallize it yourself you know the quality is good.
Price is cheaper if you buy bulk tren powder usually but you gotta buy min 50g usually and its expensive.


----------



## dwmer (Sep 11, 2011)

how much tren a can you typically get out of 2grams of fina pellets?


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

dwmer said:


> how much tren a can you typically get out of 2grams of fina pellets?


With this crystal conversion at 100 mg with 2% ba 20% bb you'll get 20 ml's


----------



## WantsWidth (Sep 11, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> so i gave fina convesrion a shot. it all went well up until pre filtering with the coffee filter. at first it was filtering slow then not at all. i let it sit to see if gravity might help. nope. then when i tried filtering into my vials i went through 2 filters. had to push the plunger harder and harder. then it wouldnt move at all. should have ended up with 40 ml. ended up with 34. suggestions anyone?



it's a wasted batch just give it to me brah


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 11, 2011)

WantsWidth said:


> it's a wasted batch just give it to me brah


Lol not wasted at all WW. I'm giving them to my boys and learning from the experience. It's still tren, just a bit under dosed


----------



## WantsWidth (Sep 11, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Lol not wasted at all WW. I'm giving them to my boys and learning from the experience. It's still tren, just a bit under dosed



im jealous of your boys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

